

New Word – describes amount over-complexity of systems - bob_sevone_com
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1YvQbzPy-Likzwpoq6mU9biWWWAsj794xqiZyoIG3WHk/edit?usp=sharing

======
bob_sevone_com
rubeosity verb

Describes the magnitude of excess complexity or “Rube Goldberg-ness” of a
device or system. Can be applied to machine or software system.

Rubeosity is measured in the logarithmic (base 2) unit of Goldbergs symbolized
by the letter gamma Ɣ.

The most direct and simple solution that effectively solves a problem, by
definition, has a rubeosity of 0Ɣ. A system that has twice the necessary
complexity to perform a task has rubeosity of 1Ɣ.

rubeosity 0Ɣ The most efficient solution 1Ɣ 2 times as complex as needed 2Ɣ 4
times 3Ɣ 8 times 4Ɣ 16 times 5Ɣ 32 times

------
bob_sevone_com
Complexity can be very subjective. Rubeosity measure the amount of over-
complexity. Something that is over-complex can be simplified and still retain
efficiency.

------
dkhenry
efficiency is such a tricky subject. What is an efficient system, take for
instance engines, some might say a very complex engine that gets the best
output per unit input is very "efficient" however others would claim a simple
two stroke engine is more "efficient" from a design perspective.

In that sense "efficient" and this metric are at odds as the more complex the
thing gets the more "efficient" it is.

